# Text Source using Pango



## Reboot (Sep 10, 2016)

Reboot submitted a new resource:

Text Source using Pango - This plugin provides a text source that uses Pango for text layout and rendering



> This plugin provides a text source for OBS Studio. The text is layed out and rendered using Pango. This allows several improvements over the text source included in the standard OBS Studio release. Mainly text alignment and correct rendering of unicode text.
> 
> *Current Features*
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Abszol (Sep 11, 2016)

Only thing it needs for my use would be an input file option, otherwise good work =]


----------



## Reboot (Sep 11, 2016)

Abszol said:


> Only thing it needs for my use would be an input file option, otherwise good work =]



It is planned, I just had no time to work out the details for it yet. It doesn't make any difference for the actual text rendering, so I did this early release, to see if there are any problems with the rendering.


----------



## Abszol (Sep 11, 2016)

Reboot said:


> It is planned, I just had no time to work out the details for it yet. It doesn't make any difference for the actual text rendering, so I did this early release, to see if there are any problems with the rendering.



Nah thats cool, still hyped about text alignment. I'll be happy asf once the file linking comes up so I can easily use studio for streaming tournaments


----------



## panfire (Sep 17, 2016)

Um, was this added to the official release of OBS? I downloaded and installed this and it looks like a feature that's already in OBS.


----------



## Reboot (Sep 17, 2016)

panfire said:


> Um, was this added to the official release of OBS?



The current release of OBS (0.15.4) only contains a text source based on FreeType2. That is not the same as this plugin. If you install it you should see 2 different Text sources in the add source popup, one with FreeType2 and one with Pango.


----------



## SoRaang (Sep 22, 2016)

Wish there's file import option... looks very good


----------



## fatmatrow (Sep 22, 2016)

SoRaang said:


> Wish there's file import option... looks very good


I believe he's in the process of working on it


----------



## spdyvkng (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi, 
May I suggest using rich text format (as an option)? Not that it is elegant, or anything like that, but because it is easily edited in default text editors for macOS and Windows, and can use font, color and alignment information.

From a more practical standpoint I guess some kind of xml would be easier for people to grasp. Personally I'd like to be able to create some kind of text styles inside the plug in and then do some kind of xml to apply just the styles in the input file. Thus it would be possible to append output from different plug-ins to the text file consistently, and thus create a fantastic end titles solution.

I'm going to outline some scenarios I think would be enlightening on what one user (me) would like to do, and why, and hopefully you will take the input and make it great :)

End titles

A lot of royalty free graphics, music, video require attributions, and fortunately there are metadata solutions to save this information inside the data files. I want to extract that (via scripting) information and append to various "attribution" files. One for music, one for photos, etc. So when I use them inside OBS, the metadata will be saved. Then at the end of show all those files will be concatenated with the other information from some other files (guest lists, thank you, etc) until one eat-titles file which would scroll at the end of the show by using your plugin to format the output.

So each file would be a section in the end titles so a bit like thus:


Host------- Paul Egell-Johnsen
Guests----M. E.
--------------Test. best.

Music
lifepainting by Muciojad https://soundcloud.com/muciojad
Creative Commons — Attribution-ShareAlike 3.0 Unported— CC BY-SA 3.0 
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/b...
Music provided by Audio Library https://youtu.be/3feCSMbSZQA



Bonus:
The same info would go into html files for usage in video descriptions (as is required by most royalty free sources).

I'm looking forward to whatever solution you make with great anticipation, meanwhile I'll just do this in plain text :)


----------



## Reboot (Mar 27, 2017)

Mutiple colors or fonts in a single text source is way beyond it's use case, if you need complex texts use the browser source with an HTML page.


----------

